# Hello from London, Ontario, Canada



## Snugent (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome! I grew up in London Ont and still have family there. Enjoy your time on this website-- there's tonnes of great info.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find lots of info here and lots of experienced people to help with questions. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## neilt (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi there! I am a fellow newbie beekeeper in London! I have finally decided to get going with my dream of some bees! I've been reading about bees for almost a decade now...figured it was time to start


----------



## mkrascek (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey there, we haven't gotten our bees yet, next spring is the plan after we get the yard ready this year. Apparently there's alot of people with hives here... Have you joined the local beekeeping group (London, Middlesex, Oxford Beekeepers Association)? There's also woman doing a talk at Central Library Thursday (March 24th) at 7pm. 
Cheers!


----------



## neilt (Mar 22, 2016)

No I haven't joined a local group yet...may not for this year. I'll be picking up my first nuc in about a month. Getting my hives together is the next step for me. Do you live outside the city? I have just started approaching some farmers to see about keeping a hive or two on their property.


----------



## mkrascek (Feb 2, 2016)

We,re in the city, we have a decent-sized yard, not quite to regualtions but we're gonna make it work by putting a "fence" around the area with the hives.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------

